# مزاد اندرالعملات الخليجيه للبيع باعلى سعر مزاد



## taphaneen (5 أكتوبر 2012)

تقدم محلات انتيكا بمصر 
مجموعه من اندر العملات الخليجيه النادره للمزاد العلنى لاعلى الاسعار الممكنه
 *ريال واحد صدر عام 1956 
5 ريال صدر عام 1954
10 ريال صدر عام 1953
10 ريال صدر عام 1954​ 



 

1 ريال
5 ريال
10 ريال
50 ريال
100 ريال​ 


 

1 ريال
5 ريال
10 ريال
50 ريال
100 ريال​





1 ريال
5 ريال
10 ريال
50 ريال
100 ريال​ 







1 ريال صدرت عام 1984
5 ريال صدرت عام 1983
10 ريال صدرت عام 1983
50 ريال صدرت عام 1983
100 ريال صدرت عام 1984
500 ريال صدرت عام 1983​ 





​ 
العملات القديمة حسب الفئة​ 
فئة ريال واحد​ 











فئة خمسة ريالات
























فئة عشرة ريالات




















*يتبع
​ 

    *فئة خمسون ريال

















فئة مئة ريال

















عملآت معدنية




الكويت​ 






​ 




​ 

هذه طويلة الحسا
 




​



أول عملة كويتية(بيزه)






وهذى البيزه (( وفيه مثل يقول افلان ما يسوى بيزه )






وهذه الاردي












في 1 أبريل 1961م كان دينار كويتي واحد = 2.8 دولار أمريكي







​


قطر 





البحرين​



البحرين 1964 


 
​* ​ 
*سلطنة عمان 

إن أول قطعة نقدية تحمل اسم دار الضرب "عمان " هي درهم يعود تاريخه ، لسنة 81 هجرية . ​




من الامام






من الخلف










العراق




** السعر حتى الان
4600 دولار

*​


----------



## taphaneen (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مزاد اندرالعملات الخليجيه للبيع باعلى سعر مزاد*

[align=center][/align]للتواصل معنى
[email protected]


----------



## امير المملكه (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مزاد اندرالعملات الخليجيه للبيع باعلى سعر مزاد*

[align=center][/align]انا سجلت مخصوص ابغاهم باى ثمن مستعد ادفع فيهم 4900 دولار ارجو الرد فى اقرب فرصه


----------



## taphaneen (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مزاد اندرالعملات الخليجيه للبيع باعلى سعر مزاد*

[align=center][/align]رديت عليك عن طريق رساله خاصه لك


----------



## امير المملكه (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مزاد اندرالعملات الخليجيه للبيع باعلى سعر مزاد*

هذا رقمى اتصل فى ونتفاهم
00966562366677


----------

